# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Wabbathlon 1ος Διαγωνισμός Bodybuilding & Fitness  2022 (5 Nοεμβρίου, Λευκωσία)

## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση Νίκου Τσουνάκη 23-06-2022*

Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε την έναρξη των αδελφοποιημένων διαγωνισμών Ελλάδας Κύπρου οι οποίοι θα διεξάγονται δύο φορές τον χρόνο, τους μήνες Μάιο και Νοέμβριο με τον καταχωρημένο τίτλο WABBATHLON. 
Ο πρώτος διαγωνισμός θα διεξαχθεί στην Λευκωσία το Σάββατο 05-11-2022. Πρόκριση για το Mr. Universe WABBA INTERNATIONAL στην Ισπανία στις 13-11-2022.
 Οι Διαγωνιζόμενοι από την Ελλάδα μπορούν να εκδώσουν τα εισιτήριά τους νωρίτερα με πολύ χαμηλό κόστος .
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες καλέστε. Ελλάδα 6937437187. Κύπρος 0035799623547

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Wabbathlon 1ος Διαγωνισμός Bodybuilding & Fitness 2022 (5 Nοεμβρίου, Λευκωσία) 

Το Σάββατο 5 Νοεμβρίου η  έναρξη των αδελφοποιημένων διαγωνισμών Ελλάδας Κύπρου οι οποίοι θα διεξάγονται δύο φορές τον χρόνο, τους μήνες Μάιο και Νοέμβριο με τον καταχωρημένο τίτλο WABBATHLON.
Ο πρώτος διαγωνισμός θα διεξαχθεί στην Λευκωσία το Σάββατο 05-11-2022 και guest poser θα είναι ο Γιάννης Λεώδης

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης, νικητής του διαγωνισμού Wabbathlon που διεξήχθη σήμερα στην Λευκωσία!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σιγουρα η εμφανιση ..κ νικη..του Αλιμπερη μπορει να αναβαθμισει κ αυξησει το κυρος του καθε αγωνα.
Περιμενουμε φωτο κ απο τις αλλες συμμετοχες

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Aπό το Overall της Bodybuilding , είχα την χαρά και τιμή να κάτσω δίπλα στον Γιάννη!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Τάσο πολλά μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σου κ για τις πρωτιές που πήρες ,περιμένουμε φωτο από τον αγώνα σου
 :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του Νίκου Τσουνάκη, οι νικητές του διαγωνισμού Wabbathlon που έγινε στις 5 Νοεμβρίου στην Κύπρο θα διαγωνιστούν στο Mr-MS Universe της WABBA International που γίνεται στις 13 Νοεμβρίου στην Tarragone (Ισπανία)

Συγκεκριμένα:
Γιάννης Λεώδης
Εύα Γερολυμάτου 
Δημήτρης Κασάμπαλης
Θεόδωρος Καλμουκος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Συγχαρητήρια Τάσο πολύ καλός πάντα επιτυχίες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες του Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη, στο πρόσφατο  come back μετά από αγωνιστική αποχή 5 ετών στον 1o Διαγωνισμό  Wabbathlon του οποίου βγήκε Γενικός Νικητής

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ανεβάσω μερικές φωτογραφίες που μου έχει στείλει ο Νασσερ που παρευρέθηκε στον διαγωνισμό.

*Εδω διαγωνίστηκε η κατηγορία X-Short και Short*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία Κατηγορία

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή κατηγορία 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μasters 40+

*












*

Kατηγορία Μasters 50+*

Διαγωνίστηκε ο Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο.
Παράλληλα πήρε το έπαθλο "Φώτης Πλευρίτης" ως ο αθλητής με τους περισσότερους αγώνες και συμμετοχές

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75*







*Classic Bodybuilding +1.75
*









*Classic Bodybuilding Overall*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Womens Bikini

*















*

Womens Bikini Masters

*





*
Women Bikini Overall

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Body Fitness

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορίες Mens Physique

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Βοdybuilding

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest poser o Γιάννης Λεώδης

*

----------


## NASSER

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Οι Ελληνικές συμμετοχές ήταν πραγματικά αξιόλογες και ένιωθα την υποχρέωση να τους υποστηρίξω με φωτορεπορτάζ. Αρκετούς, ειδικά τους παλαιότερους, τους γνωρίζω σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και ηταν μεγάλη χαρά να τους δω επί σκηνής .
Όσο για την διοργάνωση, δυστυχώς έδειχνε προχειρότητα σε πολλούς τομείς. Ανεπαρκής φωτισμός, κακός ήχος εκφώνησης , κακός ήχος αναπαραγωγής για τα ατομικά ποζαρισματα. Το call out των διαγωνιζομένων δεν είχε συνοχή και οι κατηγορίες διεξαχθηκαν με τρόπο που δεν κρατούσε το ενδιαφέρον των θεατών. Αυτές οι παρατηρήσεις ήταν τόσο δικές μου (έχω επιτελέσει επί την διοργάνωση αρκετών πετυχημένων αγώνων και διοργανώσεων) και του κοινού όπου παρακολουθούσαν αρκετοί αξιόλογοι και γνώριμοι της κοινότητας του ελληνικού bodybuilding.
Τέλος σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ζήτησα ευγενικά ως Νάσσερ και για λογαριασμό του bodybuilding.gr (και εφόσον είχα πληρώσει με περιφάνεια το εισιτήριο μου) να έχω πρόσβαση στα αποδυτήρια και προσέγγιση στη σκηνή για να καλύψω το φωτορεπορτάζ. Ο διοργανωτής Κυριάκος Σιεπεταρης Γεωργίου, μου αρνήθηκε με τη πρόφαση πως έχει πληρωμένο φωτογράφο επί το έργο αυτό. Επανέλαβε μάλιστα την ατάκα, εμείς είμαστε οργανωμένοι και όχι όπως την ifbb. Το πόσο οργανωμένοι ήταν, το έθιξαν τα γεγονότα και η συμπεριφορά των διοργανωτών, όχι εγώ...
Στα αποδυτήρια τελικά μπαινοεβγαιναν όλοι, αλλά και πάλι δεν τράβηξα φωτογραφίες από τα αποδυτήρια και η λήψη των φωτογραφιών ήταν από το τέρμα της αίθουσας.
Έχουν αφεθεί υπονοούμενα πως η επόμενη διοργάνωση θα λάβει χώρα στην Επαρχία Λεμεσού για να κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον θεατών και διαγωνιζομένων.
Ο Τάσος, φίλος του φόρουμ τα πήγε εξαιρετικά. Τον αδικεί το χρώμα που έπρεπε να είναι πιο έντονο.
Οι θέσεις της τελικής κατάταξης των αθλητών ήταν δίκαιες. Άξιος νικητής στο γενικό ο Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης που μετά από χρόνια αποχής ήταν καλύτερος από κάθε άλλη φορά και τολμώ να πω ελπιδοφόρος αν σκέφτεται να συμμετάσχει σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις.
Στο γυναικείο μέρος είχαμε σύνολο έξι κοπέλες. Ήταν όλες αξιόλογες και τα αποτέλεσμα του οver all δίκαια. Θα μπορούσε η νικήτρια να είναι άλλη, αν είχε παρουσιαστεί σωστά όπως απαιτεί η κατηγορία. Και δεν είναι μόνο το σώμα αλλά και η κίνηση επί της σκηνής.
Όποιος θέλει, ελεύθερα να ρωτήσει για τον αγώνα των διαγωνιζομένων.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οπως κ ναχει Nasser καλα που ησουν  κ Εσυ για να παρουμε μια ιδεα για τον αγωνα ,εστω κ μ αυτες τις συνθηκες.    Αξιος :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πήραμε το στίγμα του αγώνα πάντως Νάσσερ, σε ευχαριστούμε. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Νάσσερ να σαι καλά που έκανες την προσπάθεια σου όσο το επέτρεψαν οι συνθήκες για να μας δώσεις ρεπορτάζ από τον διαγωνισμό    :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δεν φταίς εσυ Νάσσερ εφόσον δεν σου δώθηκε η δυνατότητα για καλύτερη λήψη φωτογραφιών και ότι και να λέμε και να λένε όλα κρίνονται εκ του αποτελέσματος ώς αναφορά την επιτυχία μιας εκδήλωσης, απο θέματα οργάνωσης παρουσίασης 
Δίκαια η επικράτηση του γενικού Νικητή Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη που ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα του μετα απο χρόνια αποχής

----------


## NASSER

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά. Πιστεύω πως εσείς στη θέση μου το ίδιο θα κάνατε.
Όπως ανέφερα όλες οι συμμετοχές ήταν αξιόλογες. Μερικοί συμμετείχαν για πρώτη φορά αλλά ήταν αξιόλογοι καθώς κέρδισαν και κατηγορίες. Μεγάλα ονόματα Γιώργος Κωστελέτος και Λάτσιο Αντρέϊκο, έδωσαν το παρόν τους και κέρδισαν τις εντυπώσεις! Ο Κωστελέτος με μια υπέροχη χορογραφία με ζεϊμπέκικο, ο Λάτσιο 61 χρονών, παππούς με 8 εγγόνια και 408 συμμετοχές , τον ζήλεψαν πολλοί που ακόμα στέκεται με αξιοπρέπεια στη σκηνή.
Στη κριτική επιτροπή Κασκάνη, Σιώτης, Λεοντής και Τσουνακης μαζί με μια ομάδα Κυπρίων κριτών. Η Κωνσταντίνα έκανε εύστοχη παρατήρηση για το χρώμα των διαγωνιζομένων πως δεν ήταν επαρκείς. Για το κυπριακό κοινό ήταν δυστυχώς άγνωστοι οι κριτές.

----------

